# new member



## JDD20 (Mar 12, 2011)

Finally finding time to lift again. Excited to be involved in this site, any suggestions on supplements would be great. Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*JDD20* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  You can't find the time, you have to make the time


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

